# 2.2 CHEVY MALIBU POWER STEERING ISSUES



## OTIS_1515 (Jan 17, 2012)

DOES THE 2006 CHEVY MALIBU WITH THE 2.2L ENG HAVE A POWER STEERING PUMP? I AM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY STEERING. WHEN I AM AT IDLE AT A LIGHT THE STEERING WHEEL LIKES TO SHAKE BACK AND FORTH ABOUT 1 INCH BUT EVERTHING IS GOOD WHILE I AM AT HIGHER SPEEDS. ANY HELP WOULD BE GOOD THANKS


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF:

Favor please, don't type in all caps as it harder to read and considered shouting/rude.

We have one well known member here that had the same type of problems you are having. I am sure he will post later on.

Chances are real good that you have electric power steering and they are known for some bad problems.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your right BG I just saw this

I need more info, is it a Cobalt, Malibu, impala...etc? Look under the hood, where the "front" of the engine is, if it has power steering there will be a resivor cap, if you have electronic steering you have problems, and Govt Motors put out a service recall in 2010 for cobalts, but Malibu's and the rest were a simple service bulletin, but I WILL tell you this much My Malibu caused me to almost get myself and my wife and kids killed because of a steering wheel that only shook a little, I can tell you horror stories about turning right and the car going left right in front of a dump truck, and several dealers who told me I was stupid for thinking there was anything wrong. Thats why my wife now drives a 2011 Jeep Liberty. And my 30 year love of GM is over.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

the 2006 Malibu with electronic steering has a 100K mile warranty on it ... any one with the problem the dealership will repair it free ... they even fixed my 2007 which is not in the service bulletin

f it has electronic steering take it to the dealer


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The service bulletin on the pos I had said 10 years or 100k
personally If its electric or electronic power steering, I'd sell it. I swear right here and now I will NEVER have another vehicle with that type of steering, I'll walk first.


----------

